# Nismo is starting a new bully breed



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

i love editing pics on my phone. 
i thought this was kind of funny so i thought i'd share.


----------



## thaim (Feb 6, 2009)

LOL! now thats a true bully!the blood line should be "bullfrog"


----------



## 33MTA3 (Dec 10, 2005)

*dats wha up*

i like da feature from da eyes to da bottom of her top upper mouth. just wonderfull.


----------



## Trapboi103 (Dec 14, 2008)

I LIKE THA PIC BRO!!!!!


----------



## 33MTA3 (Dec 10, 2005)

but y its noise small and made different from other dogs you see dat. that crazy a u need to start makin that bullfog bloodline with those looks. its differents u feel me.


----------



## t1dirty (May 21, 2009)

hahahaha.........


----------



## BLUE PIT BULL MAN (May 22, 2009)

funny stuff...


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

he does look liek a bull frog doesnt he?? lol


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

Hey you could market them and sell them for 10,000 a pup! 
That picture is disturbing..........lol


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

performanceknls said:


> Hey you could market them and sell them for 10,000 a pup!
> That picture is disturbing..........lol


way ahead of you. if people want pups from him they're going to have to sell there house, for a down payment lol. and were somehow going to de-neuter him. lmao


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

You can clone!


----------



## 33MTA3 (Dec 10, 2005)

*you can*

yes breed em when one pup come out with da same feature him em back to da parent then you will be gettin all bullfog pits pup out da litter


----------



## Sadie's Dad (Jul 9, 2009)

And he has 2 tails LOL you can see the tips of them just above his ears.


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

OooOo does that mean he has two bung holes??? Eh... gotta compensate somewhere for the one nostril! lol this picture is just too funny!


----------



## Sadie's Dad (Jul 9, 2009)

NEELA said:


> OooOo does that mean he has two bung holes??? Eh... gotta compensate somewhere for the one nostril! lol this picture is just too funny!


Must be like a whales blow hole LOL:clap::clap:


----------



## Sadie's Dad (Jul 9, 2009)

Can you imagine the snot that comes out of the thing, talk about your snot rocket ewww.


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

2 tails is not a genetic defect lol


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

D**n it trevor, I can't believe you let Nismo watch Supersize Me... Don't you know kids imitate movies??? lol


----------



## chic4pits (Aug 25, 2008)

thaim said:


> LOL! now thats a true bully!the blood line should be "bullfrog"


LMAO! bullfrog..that's great..i so see where ya get it from! i love editing pics...hehe..


----------



## Patch-O-Pits (Jan 12, 2008)

Cute picture!!!!


----------

